# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [SWING] Ouverture d'une fenetre  partir d'une autre.

## VinceTlse

Bonjour,
J'ai une question trs trs basique, et qui va surement vous faire sauter au plafond, mais je n'arrive pas  trouver la faon dont il faut proceder pour ouvrir une fenetre  partir d'une autre ( l'aide d'un bouton).
Je voulais savoir aussi si il tait possible que lorsque on n'ouvre la fenetre, la prcdente se ferme.

Merci d'avance pour vos aides.

Vincent

----------


## Solovely

Bonjour,

si tu veux ouvrir une fentre le code suivant suffit dans l'actionPerformed de ton bouton :


```

```

Ensuit pour fermer la prcedente tu dois faire 


```

```

Mais je ne suis pas sur du rsultat ;o)

----------


## VinceTlse

Merci beaucoup, 
Je vais tenter d'intgrer ceci  mon code.

----------


## VinceTlse

Le code pour ouvrir la seconde fenetre marche trs bien. 
Par contre lorsque je ferme la premiere fenetre, la seconde se ferme aussi ... et ca m'embete beaucoup .  ::twisted::  

Vous savez comment il faudrait que je procde.

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Solovely

Je pense que c'est normal car tu ferme la fentre parente.

Est-ce que c'est la fentre principale de ton appli ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas alors tu dois t'arranger pour que ta nouvelle fentre soit cre par un objet parent de la fentre que tu veux fermer.

Exemple:
Tu a la fentre principale de ton appli.
Tu ouvre une fentre avec un bouton.
Quand tu clic sur le bouton de la seconde fentre tu appel une mthode de la fentre parent qui va elle cre un autre fentre puis la fentre peut faire un dispose sur elle mme. 

Regarde ce code ;o)


```

```



```

```

----------


## Regis.C

Pour avoir un code optimis, le mieux est d'utiliser des JDialog modale pour tout ce qui est fenetre "secondaires" d'une JFrame "principale".

----------


## VinceTlse

C'est ce que m'a conseiller un collgue.
J'essaie de voir comment empecher de revenir sur la premiere fenetre.

Merci

----------


## VinceTlse

Il faut tout simplement faire  : .setModal(true).
et .dispose() pour revenir  la fenetre principale.

Merci encore pour votre aide.

----------


## TnTech

ChildFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);

----------


## boulbi25

Bonjour a tous ... je suis ausi un dbutant en java 

mon problme est  que  je voudr aficher un message d'ereur dans la 

fenetre fille d'ont vous parler dans ce sujet ... je voudr l'aficher dans un Jlabel ...  

merci d'avance ...

----------


## boulbi25

> Bonjour,
> 
> si tu veux ouvrir une fentre le code suivant suffit dans l'actionPerformed de ton bouton :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...




J'arrive a affich  la fentre mais je voudr savoir comment y ajouter des composant ( Jlabel par exemple ) ... 

si il y'a qq1 pour m'aider ...  ::(:        please help me ....

----------

